# PU55Y making a mess!!



## shefjr (Apr 24, 2012)

So I found this little guy having fun in the bathroom. The toilet paper didn't have as much fun. He is Smudge and he is 8 months old. He is a lot of fun. Enjoy!




4 24 080 by Shefjr, on Flickr




4 24 066 by Shefjr, on Flickr




4 24 027 by Shefjr, on Flickr




4 24 051 by Shefjr, on Flickr




4 24 072 by Shefjr, on Flickr




4 24 081 by Shefjr, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cute! All underexposed... the whites are gray!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Cute! All underexposed... the whites are gray!



Yep.  Bring the white point down to 200..... problem solved!


----------



## shefjr (Apr 24, 2012)

smudge-face by Shefjr, on Flickr




smudge-licking-tp by Shefjr, on Flickr




smudge-with-tp-hanging-from by Shefjr, on Flickr




smudge-looking-spunky by Shefjr, on Flickr




Funny-face-smudge by Shefjr, on Flickr




smudge-laying-down by Shefjr, on Flickr
It's odd when I posted the originals they didn't look dark until after you both pointed out how underexposed they are  Anyway I adjusted the exposure. I think these look a little bit better. Also unsure what you mean when you say bring the white point down to 200.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2012)

shefjr said:


> ............ Also unsure what you mean when you say bring the white point down to 200.


----------



## shefjr (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW!!! Thank you! That was really helpful.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 24, 2012)

huh... we have a cat named smudge as well... looks like they were both named for similar reasons.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 25, 2012)

Sparky, have you considered a career as a youtube instructor?  That was good.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 25, 2012)

My dog loves to rip up paper and eat it too. She once got a hold of two new rolls of paper towels and looked much like this. The edits are better once you punched up the exposure.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 25, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Sparky, have you considered a career as a youtube instructor?  That was good.



Not really.  The pay (or rather, the lack of it) totally sucks.


----------



## mommy-medic (Apr 26, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmlbgBm4QEM



*like* (it won't let me do it from phone for some reason with just the quote and link on there. I "liked" another post from phone earlier so I know it can be done). Anyway- that was helpful- thanks!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

The last pic is pretty funny!


----------



## PapaMatt (Apr 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > ............ Also unsure what you mean when you say bring the white point down to 200.



Nice job , we are never too old to learn, thank you


----------



## shefjr (May 5, 2012)

480sparky said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > ............ Also unsure what you mean when you say bring the white point down to 200.



Sparky,
I was wondering what program you used to adjust the histogram?


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2012)

shefjr said:


> Sparky,
> I was wondering what program you used to adjust the histogram?



I use Nikon's Capture NX2.  But just about any editing software that displays a curve over a histogram can edit it.  Even GIMP.

The only difference might be where on the graph you need to 'select' the curve in order to move it.  CNX2 does this all at the bottom, while GIMP does top right for the whites and bottom left for the blacks.


----------



## shefjr (May 5, 2012)

480sparky said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky,
> ...



Thank you! I have elements 10 but I like how you were able control the histogram on your video.


----------

